# Anyone ever tried Bison Cartilage or Lamb Ears?



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

If so, what is your review? Did your pups do well with them? No tummy upset etc.? Are they a long lasting chew?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I bought bison cartilage one time from a small specialty store here. Coudln't wait to get home and give it to Brody and took it out of the package and it had a little bit of MOLD around the edges! Never had that happen before! So back it went. 

I do the lamb ears regularly and they are a HIT with no tummy upset at all. I would say one lamb ear lasts him a few days of chewing off and on.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh no! Should I pass on the BC then? They will be coming from Best Bullies. But I don't want no mold! :lol:


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I would get them and try them! I've NEVER had any issues or problems with anything from Best Bullies. The bison cartilage I got was from a specialty store and I think it just sat there a long time or maybe got exposed to dampness???? I would definitely try them.

I wonder if your kids would like dogitos?? They are a GREAT treat. They are 100% dehydrated lung. Sounds yucky but they look like pringles chips in a long strip. They are very thin and crunchy. More of a treat than a chew though. 

I have tried gator bites from BB and also the ostrich medley. Brody likes them both. But they aren't a long lasting chew. More of a chewy treat.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I've never tried dogitos, or the dehydrated lung, but I saw some other lung puff thingies too. I was hoping to find some good chewie type things so they can work their teeth on them. I finally got the plaque off the pups teeth (they didn't have much), and figure the chewies will help keep it off. The bullies always did the trick for me, but they can't have them now. I need to check out some bones too. I'm scared to get the BC now, though. I don't want to even come close to icky tummies again. Eeek! They chew the antlers, but I don’t know how much “action” they really get from those. They just chew the tip, but since you can’t even tell they are chewing on it, I wonder how much good it does?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I wonder if you could try the beef marrow bones. You know the round ones with the marrow in the middle they sell as soup bones? I don't usually recommend those, as vigorous chewers can fracture teeth on them. But your guys are all little and I can't imagine they would have the jaw strength to cause a problem. 

Brody chews on them quite HARD and has never had any teeth problems at all. In fact, he really gets a workout when he gets one as he twists his head all different ways in order to get his teeth on the bone and gnaw on it. It's a good workout. He will even nibble on it with his front teeth, which rarely get any scraping on regular chewies/bones. He will work on one for a long time, an hour sometimes without stopping. 

I buy a tray of them and poke/scrape out all the white marrow in the middle. I'm just afraid of pancreatitis with that concentrated fat. I'm sure the flavor of it is still there. You might want to take some kitchen scissors and cut off big hanging globs of meat in case it would upset their tummies. I take one out and give it to him and put the rest in the freezer. I leave it out a couple days. When it's totally dried out, I throw it away and get a new one.

That might work!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

We haven't tried either. But I'm planning on ordering some dehydrated lamb ears next time I place a hare-today order. They described them as "like raw hide with out the chemicals". Too bad your crew can't do bullys anymore.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Also, I'm not sure how you feel about this but what about dehydrated rabbit ears? Hare-today doesn't carry them at the moment--but you may be able to find them somewher else. They give my pups a few minutes of chew time--and they love them. So far they haven't caused any tummy upset with my guys even with the fur. They've had them twice so far & I definitely will get some more when I can find them again!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Zoey loves the dehydrated lung, every time we visit my friend who feeds her rotties/chows raw, she sends me home with some, she cuts it up and uses it as their training treats. I haven't tried the lamb ear or the BC but they both sound like something my crew would like...I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> I wonder if you could try the beef marrow bones. You know the round ones with the marrow in the middle they sell as soup bones? I don't usually recommend those, as vigorous chewers can fracture teeth on them. But your guys are all little and I can't imagine they would have the jaw strength to cause a problem.
> 
> Brody chews on them quite HARD and has never had any teeth problems at all. In fact, he really gets a workout when he gets one as he twists his head all different ways in order to get his teeth on the bone and gnaw on it. It's a good workout. He will even nibble on it with his front teeth, which rarely get any scraping on regular chewies/bones. He will work on one for a long time, an hour sometimes without stopping.
> 
> ...


What do I ask for? Soup bones? At a Butcher? Grocery Store? I'm new to this bone stuff. :lol: Is the marrow easy to get out? 

Pancreatitis scares the heck out of me! They all had that when they got sick. My Vet said it was a secondary condition to the HGE. Anyway, he said it was def. something you don't want them to get. Also, the reason I am so very careful about anything I give them is because HGE is much easier to get after they have had it. It's such a terrible thing to have, and can be fatal within hours. So I hope it's understandable that I'm so cautious about everything I give them. 




MChis said:


> We haven't tried either. But I'm planning on ordering some dehydrated lamb ears next time I place a hare-today order. They described them as "like raw hide with out the chemicals". Too bad your crew can't do bullys anymore.


Is Hare-Today like Best bullies? Would the dehydrated be different than the ones on Best Bullies? Those are dehydrated, right?

We tried the bullies again since the tummy upset, and within 24 hours everyone was getting soft stools again. It has been a nightmare, food and chewie wise since they all got sick. January will be a year since they all had the HGE. That stuff really screws their digestive system up. 



MChis said:


> Also, I'm not sure how you feel about this but what about dehydrated rabbit ears? Hare-today doesn't carry them at the moment--but you may be able to find them somewhere else. They give my pups a few minutes of chew time--and they love them. So far they haven't caused any tummy upset with my guys even with the fur. They've had them twice so far & I definitely will get some more when I can find them again!


I could handle the RE, minus the fur. :lol: Maybe I'll work up to being able to try stuff like that, but eating anything with fur gives me the creeps. :lol:



cprcheetah said:


> Zoey loves the dehydrated lung, every time we visit my friend who feeds her rotties/chows raw, she sends me home with some, she cuts it up and uses it as their training treats. I haven't tried the lamb ear or the BC but they both sound like something my crew would like...I'll have to give it a try.


I saw some kind of dehydrated lung puff thingies. I'm looking for more of something they can really gnaw on. To clean their teeth. I got the lil bit of plaque off their teeth, and want to use something that will keep it from coming back. We never had problems while using bullies, and other chews. 

The BC looked like something they would really have to work on, so I thought I'd give them a try. They kinda looked greasy though? I found them on Best Bullies. But thinking of mold on them gives me the heebie jeebies. Actually, I'm not easily grossed out, but I would be very scared to give them anything that could even possibly have mold. I never want to go back through anything close to HGE.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Have you tried ostrich tendons??? My girls go nuts and they're especially good for sensitive tummies (and mums with sensitive noses lol) daisy is fine on them and Chloe said twig has no repercussions of her colitis from them and they give them a good work out too

I wondered about pork ribs daisy eta the whole ting but lotus has a really biddy mouth and strips the meat and knaws away and the same with lamb ribs!! Then you don't have to worry about marrow


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

yep Twig couldnt tolerate hardly any treats before i discovered the chewies on zooplus -but shes fine on the ostrich tendons and loves them they do last a while, shes also ok with the rabbit ears (the ones we have dont have fur tho) and venison ears but doesnt like them as much as the ostrich


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Chloe and Sarah- where do you order the ostrich tendons from? do they smell awful? I have never found anything as good as the US odor free bully sticks which I got once last year. I would love to find a good chew for them that I could find here


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Zooplus.co.uk they don't really smell and the door there is is nice and sweet I can't take bad smells they make me sick but these are fab


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

TLI said:


> Is Hare-Today like Best bullies? Would the dehydrated be different than the ones on Best Bullies? Those are dehydrated, right?
> 
> 
> 
> I could handle the RE, minus the fur. :lol: Maybe I'll work up to being able to try stuff like that, but eating anything with fur gives me the creeps. :lol:



Hare-today sells raw meat specifically for pets but they also have some dehydrated treats so it's similar but different to best bullies. I'm guessing the lamb ears are very similar though in both places though. Yeah, I understand about the fur on the rabbit ears. It sort of creeped my daughters out a bit. LOL I haven't seen any w/o fur yet. My crew gets through them pretty quickly but I'm guessing your pups may take a bit longer since their mouths are a bit smaller. But they're very crunchy. I think the lamb ears are going to be a good way to go for you guys. I'm pretty anxious to try them out myself!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

I find the lamb ears almost "spongy". They are similar to the inside of a Texas Toothpick. Frankie and Ben just look at them, silly boys. I think they would be a good choice for the wees as they are not really all that "hard".


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Daisydoo said:


> Have you tried ostrich tendons??? My girls go nuts and they're especially good for sensitive tummies (and mums with sensitive noses lol) daisy is fine on them and Chloe said twig has no repercussions of her colitis from them and they give them a good work out too
> 
> I wondered about pork ribs daisy eta the whole ting but lotus has a really biddy mouth and strips the meat and knaws away and the same with lamb ribs!! Then you don't have to worry about marrow


Nope, haven't tried the OT yet. I'll have to see if I can find them. Pork ribs like you would get at the grocery store? I don't know if the Wee's could get much benefit from those. They would only be able to gnaw the sides/corners of it. I guess I just need to give it a try. Maybe it sounds harder in my head than it would be. They might woof it down like a charm. Not having the marrow makes me feel a bit better, though. 



*Chloe* said:


> yep Twig couldnt tolerate hardly any treats before i discovered the chewies on zooplus -but shes fine on the ostrich tendons and loves them they do last a while, shes also ok with the rabbit ears (the ones we have dont have fur tho) and venison ears but doesnt like them as much as the ostrich


I wish Zooplus was in the US as well. Sounds like you guys are finding some awesome chewies. I'll have to do a search and see what I can come up with. I'll give the Ostrich tendons a try. 

I wish I could find the RE without fur. Lol I saw Rabbit feet with fur too. Eeek!



MChis said:


> Hare-today sells raw meat specifically for pets but they also have some dehydrated treats so it's similar but different to best bullies. I'm guessing the lamb ears are very similar though in both places though. Yeah, I understand about the fur on the rabbit ears. It sort of creeped my daughters out a bit. LOL I haven't seen any w/o fur yet. My crew gets through them pretty quickly but I'm guessing your pups may take a bit longer since their mouths are a bit smaller. But they're very crunchy. I think the lamb ears are going to be a good way to go for you guys. I'm pretty anxious to try them out myself!


I'm gonna go check that website out. I think the Lamb ears sounds like a good deal. I'm gonna search around today and put in an order. The fur thing just blows me away. Lol! Let us know what you think about the LE.



pam6400 said:


> I find the lamb ears almost "spongy". They are similar to the inside of a Texas Toothpick. Frankie and Ben just look at them, silly boys. I think they would be a good choice for the wees as they are not really all that "hard".


You know, I might try the TTP out again. I was kinda scared to use any of the treats we had been using, since we never knew for sure what caused their illness. But they really liked those things, and they last forever! They are kinda hard to corral, but once they get them in the right spot, they just gnaw away. Lol I think the LE may work out great for The Wee's.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm on a chewie mission today. So if anyone has any other suggestions, post away.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

The end of pork ribs are quite flexible lotus chews that bit of the bone and strips the meat of the rest same with lamb ribs lamb ribs are narrower and the bone is quite hard so they get a good work out!!

Ostrich tendons are fab I'd be surprised if they upset their tummies they say their especially fir sensitive tums I'd try best bullies for them


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Ah HA! I completely forgot about this....

Pig snouts!! I bought one for Brody, thinking it would be more a treat than a chew, but it's been a week and he's still working on it!

Piggy Snout | Dog Chews & Treats

They are hard, but they CAN gnaw on them, unlike an antler where they don't make a dent. They don't get gummy or gooey either. 

I'd try pig snouts!


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

My lot love pig snouts too ( They have them when I have visitors as it always makes people go ' Errrr ' hehe   ) :hello1:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Daisydoo said:


> The end of pork ribs are quite flexible lotus chews that bit of the bone and strips the meat of the rest same with lamb ribs lamb ribs are narrower and the bone is quite hard so they get a good work out!!
> 
> Ostrich tendons are fab I'd be surprised if they upset their tummies they say their especially fir sensitive tums I'd try best bullies for them


I'll have to give it a try. Gonna try the OT too. Ordering today.



Brodysmom said:


> Ah HA! I completely forgot about this....
> 
> Pig snouts!! I bought one for Brody, thinking it would be more a treat than a chew, but it's been a week and he's still working on it!
> 
> ...


Those are so cute! Lol I'll add those to my cart as well. Yeah, the antlers are like chewing rocks! And there really is no place other than the tip to even get too. I ended up with 1 bag, out of 2 because the are SO big!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Mine think the pig snouts are DELICIOUS. They definitely can eat them but we've never had problems at all so I give them on occasion. No idea how good they are for teeth, but yeah.

I bought buffalo tendons yesterday for Oakley to chew on, and the Ostrich Sarah sent are just fabulous, but I don't think they are available here. I tried the beef tendons from best bullies and nearly died from the smell -- it was horrid (and it says they're odorless???). 

I think the CET Hextra chews are good for teeth because of their make up. They definite pass them there is no way they sit in their tummies or mine would all weigh 20 lbs lol.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

What about Lamb Trachea?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

flippedstars said:


> Mine think the pig snouts are DELICIOUS. They definitely can eat them but we've never had problems at all so I give them on occasion. No idea how good they are for teeth, but yeah.
> 
> I bought buffalo tendons yesterday for Oakley to chew on, and the Ostrich Sarah sent are just fabulous, but I don't think they are available here. I tried the beef tendons from best bullies and nearly died from the smell -- it was horrid (and it says they're odorless???).
> 
> I think the CET Hextra chews are good for teeth because of their make up. They definite pass them there is no way they sit in their tummies or mine would all weigh 20 lbs lol.


PS aren't good for teeth action?

Is BT available here?

I used to use CET chews, haven't tried them in awhile, though.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Idk, I think mine don't knaw on the pig snouts so much as they EAT them. They have a funny texture, kinda like dried out sponge material maybe? It says they are good for teeth so I am sure they are, I just don't see as much chewing action as I see eating action. Esp. Laurel and Trigger...but your wees are smaller than them 

I'm not sure about where to find buffalo tendon, I just came across them when I was shopping yesterday and decided to get some to see what she thought. Will let you know, but I would stay away from the beef tendons on best bullies b'c those made my whole house stink.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Okie Dokie. Looks like all I can get from the things mentioned is Lamb Ears and Piggy Snouts. I don't really wanna order from a company that I haven't heard reviews on? 

I’ll look for the other bones at the grocery store.


----------

